# Split DNS issue



## nitin (Feb 15, 2022)

Hi folks,

I am going a bit bonkers trying to setup split dns within my network. 

I have two subnets - Subnet 1 has a mail server [IP:192.168.3.11] on FreeBSD and Subnet 2 is the local lan with an Ubuntu PC [IP:192.168.0.23]. I have pfSense firewall sitting at the edge wherein I setup the split dns using the DNS resolver. 

Now, I am able to _drill_ on Subnet 1 and the split dns is working fine. On Subnet 2, I am able to _dig_ externally via 8.8.8.8 as well as internally via Subnet1 IP of the firewall and the split dns comes up with the correct IP addresses. 

However, Thunderbird on my LAN PC is unable to connect to the mail server using _mail.domain.com_ settings. If I connect the LAN PC to my mobile (external) network then Thunderbird is able to connect fine. On switching to the LAN network, if I ping the internal ip address[IP:192.168.3.11] of the mail server, it keeps coming back with:



> PING 192.168.3.11 (192.168.3.11) 56(84) bytes of data.
> From 192.168.0.25 icmp_seq=1 Redirect Host(New nexthop: 0.0.0.0)
> From 192.168.0.25 icmp_seq=2 Redirect Host(New nexthop: 0.0.0.0)
> From 192.168.0.25 icmp_seq=3 Redirect Host(New nexthop: 0.0.0.0)
> From 192.168.0.25 icmp_seq=4 Redirect Host(New nexthop: 0.0.0.0)


I think I am missing something in my resolv.conf on my LAN PC which is causing the above issue. resolv.conf:


> nameserver 127.0.0.53
> nameserver 192.168.3.10
> nameserver 192.168.0.35
> search company.lan



I am not a network engineer so am not able to see what exactly could be going wrong here. Any ideas what might be going wrong? 

Thanks in advance.

Best regards,

Nitin


----------



## SirDice (Feb 15, 2022)

pfSense is not supported here.

GhostBSD, pfSense, TrueNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## nitin (Feb 15, 2022)

Oops, okay I'll do the needful. Thanks. Consider this closed then.


----------

